# Stay away from crushed lava rock for substrate



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

well the story goes, i found some lava sand (red) and fell in love with the color
i cleaned it up well as some of you have seen in my tank. i have had quite a few
issues with my water (diatoms) and then velvet started showing up on my little red.

i put 2 and 2 together and figured out that this didnt start happening until i added the
lava sand to the tank!!!!! no other explanation was present but this.
i spent the whole day since 10 am extracting the sub from the tank and added pavers
sand instead.......so my post is to warn you guys not to use crushed lava rock for sub.

i drained my water and started seeing all kinds of particales that were not ment to
be in the sand, let alone hidden food!!! makes sense to me that my sub was the cause 
of all of my issues.

typical sand from now on for me!!!!!!!!!!!
Dennis

BTW: i didnt loose any fish thank god!!!!


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

I almost did the same thing, because I was having a hard time finding the sand color I wanted. Luckily I have a Salt guy I know who said don't even think about it!!

I did find a company that sells really nice BRIGHT red play sand, but with shipping to my area east coast to west coast and the fact that I needed enough for a 180 I just went with rocks instead.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

i'm glad to know you haven't lost any of your fish.lesson learned


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, does it look better with the sand in it's place?


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

looks soooo much better, i just got another slice of mopani wood, going in
tomorrow and making it hommie for the new tern.......nudge, nudge ryan :laugh:


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh good information I did not know that about crushed lava rock. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i always share the love brother!!!!


----------

